# Alpencross - Langzeitwetterprognose



## alex.muc (5. August 2004)

Hallo,

würde gerne Mitte/Ende September einen AlpenX fahren. Zwecks Planung möchte ich vorab eine Langzeitwettervorhersage betrachten. Hat jemand einen entsprechenden Link?

Danke und Gruss
Alex


----------



## MTBMax (5. August 2004)

Kauf dir ein Buch mit Bauernregeln. Die sind im Zweifel das genaueste was du bekommen kannst.

Im Ernst: Es ist wissenschaftlich seriös nicht möglich das Wetter 6 Wochen im Voraus zu bestimmen. Besonders nicht für Nord-, Zentral-, und Südalpen.

Dass das Russlandhoch dieses Jahr nicht mehr wirklich kommt, das Azorenhoch zu tief hockt und daher tendenziell öfter mit dem Durchzug von atlantischen Tiefausläufern zu rechnen ist, hat der Sommer ja bisher schon bewiesen. 

Grüße,
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (5. August 2004)

meteorologen-max hat da absolut recht, mehr als max 1 woche kannst du da gar nichts sagen, ich würde die vorhersagegenauigkeit in den alpen sogar auf 3-4 tage im voraus beschränken. ich hoffe auch noch auf stabiles wetter, weil wir ende august losfahren werden. kann dir aber aus erfahrung berichten, daß die beiden wochen vor der wies'n (also so 2.-3. woche september) in den letzten jahren nicht ganz so ideal waren - übrigens selbst im letzten jahr, wo's fast egal war, wann man loszog !!!


----------



## dertutnix (5. August 2004)

dede schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe auch noch auf stabiles wetter, weil wir ende august losfahren werden.



dede, kann dir nur empfehlen, dann anfang september schon am ziel zu sein, da ich dann starten will und bei den erfahrungen der letzten jahre hat es während meines ac immer geregnet    

ist auch der grund, warum ich noch keine mitstreiter gefunden habe, sind alles warmduscher   

mitgutemregenzeugsolltealleskeinproblemsein
florian


----------



## dede (5. August 2004)

bin am 6. september fertig (hoffentlich jedenfalls !) - aber wir cruisen ja eh "nur" kreuz und quer durch die dolomiten....


----------



## dertutnix (5. August 2004)

dede schrieb:
			
		

> bin am 6. september fertig (hoffentlich jedenfalls !) - aber wir cruisen ja eh "nur" kreuz und quer durch die dolomiten....



dann könnte es klappen, da ich mir eine einfache singlespeedtaugliche route zusammenbastle und über wetterstein/fernpass/inntal/uina/vinschgau/rabbijoch/brenta/lago plane

viel spass 
florian


----------



## dede (5. August 2004)

ist doch wunderbar ! wenn's bei dir (westlich des eisacktals) ohnehin regnet, dann bleibt vielleicht für uns im osten nix mehr übrig ?!?! mir soll's recht sein !
nimm deinen regen ruhig mit )))


----------



## dertutnix (5. August 2004)

bin teamplayer, also könnt ihr regensachen daheimlassen und ich bekomm für die regenübernahme mal ein bier   

florian


----------



## dede (5. August 2004)

ok, diese versicherung nehm ich gerne an ! wie lauten die genauen konditionen für 
a) mind. 5 tage wirklich schön, 
b) 3-4 zusätzliche tage regenlos sowie
c) max. 1-2 tage regen ???


----------



## dertutnix (5. August 2004)

also die erfahrungen der letzten jahre kommt eigentlich nur a) in betrachtung. schönes gediegenes weißbier in kloster reutberg könnt mir gefallen. nur was passiert, wenn ich wie letztes jahr am vorabend mir den muskel anreiss und der ac ausfällt? denk, wir werden das projekt auf mitte august vertagen und dann nägel mit köpfen machen ...

ok?
florian


----------



## dede (6. August 2004)

ok, ich fahr am 26. frühmorgens los, bin also bis 25. verfügbar....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex.muc (6. August 2004)

Gibt es evtl. historische Daten um zu sehen wie das Wetter in den letzten Jahren war?


----------



## dertutnix (6. August 2004)

sorry alex.muc, hab das thema auch mal einige zeit wissenschaftlich bearbeitet, aber der hinweis "bauernregel" ist da sicher noch am besten!. 

denk positiv, bereite dich entsprechend vor und nimm eine vernünftige regenkombi mit, dann klappt das auch. selbst in dem jahr 2002 haben wir es bei 6 regentagen von 7 doch einigermassen geschafft, danke auch an die sms von mattesm, die da einfach hilfreich und überaus positiv war.

kann dir einfach nur empfehlen, entscheide, wann du starten willst, nimm dir noch 1 oder 2 tage reserve und zieh das ding durch. du wirst sehen, wie auch immer, es funktioniert und wird für manche lange winterabende eine gute stora bieten. mein bestman jedenfalls punktet jedes jahr um halloween in sunny california mit exakt dieser story, die ich nun wirklich keinem wünsche, aber erfahrungen gehören einfach dazu. 

denke, es gibt wenige, die nur sonnige ac erlebt haben (glückwunsch, falls doch). ansonsten: es gibt kein schlechtes wetter, nur schlechte kleidung. klingt banal, ist aber so und es gibt leute, die verdienen damit verdammt gute kohle   

also geh es an und berichte uns über einen faszinierenden ac danach   

florian

p.s. vetrau auf die postings oben, wenn ich unterwegs bin, wird's gefährlich ....


----------

